# [SOLVED] Game doesnt support Windows NT



## noob7 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well when i want to download the game an error message comes up saying that "program aborted. Program doesnt support windows NT" 

what does that mean
and how can i download the game on the same computer?
any way around it?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Game doesnt support Windows NT*

Hi noob7, welcome to TSF.

Which game are you trying to install?
Have you tried running the installation in various compatibility modes?


----------



## noob7 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Game doesnt support Windows NT*

thanks for the welcome

the game is mech warriors 2 which runs on 95, im trying to download it onto xp so thats proly the problem

what type of compatibility modes would you recomend to try to fix this problem?

it doesnt really matter that much, cause i can always buy a newer version of the game :smile:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Give this a try:


> To install MechWarrior 2 Win 95 version on XP you must do the following:
> 
> 1. Go to the program compatibility Wizard. Start - > Programs -> Accessories - Program Compatibility Wizard
> 
> ...


If that doesn't work, you could always try installing it in a virtual machine.


----------



## noob7 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Game doesnt support Windows NT*

its working!

your a genius
thanks a heap ....


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Game doesnt support Windows NT*

No problems.
Have fun.


----------

